# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  3.PF Ability to share life pools between PCs?

## Sheogoroth

I remember seeing a spell or ability that allowed you to share damage between characters. Does anyone know what that is?
My DM is having us do a "Last Stand" one-shot(he likes to incentivize us to make OP builds sometimes) and I thought this would be neat if it exists.
I have access to 3.0-PF1e with SoP/SoM.

----------


## sreservoir

Share Pain, perhaps?

----------


## Elkad

PF Life Link transfers damage to the oracle/shaman at the beginning of his turn (5hp per player at a time).

Life Pact (spell) drains hitpoints from other members of the spell to keep someone out of the negatives.

Both are small amounts, but they do work to link the party.

----------


## MinimanMidget

Shield Other splits damage taken between 2 characters.

----------


## Doctor Despair

Blessings of the Godless kinda does this

----------


## thethird

> I remember seeing a spell or ability that allowed you to share damage between characters. Does anyone know what that is?
> My DM is having us do a "Last Stand" one-shot(he likes to incentivize us to make OP builds sometimes) and I thought this would be neat if it exists.
> I have access to 3.0-PF1e with SoP/SoM.


Well what level are you?

Union of Blood will doo what you need and then some.

Dreamscarred press material (and expansions to it) have also interesting alternatives. Zealot allows you redirect damage, Vitalist allows you to redirect healing.

----------

